# Acrylic creature eyes



## pgill37 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi everyone.
Here are a few pics of my latest eye designs available on ebay. I can also do custom designs so please get in touch with any requirements.
search gds-fx on ebay or click on this link and look at my other listings. They are hand made by me and cost a very reasonable £12.99 (about $20) plus shipping.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291660538577?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------

